# john Deere 1330SE - Need help removing impeller



## kevin99 (Dec 13, 2013)

After doing my neighbors' driveways and sidewalks, I worked on my gravel driveway.

Unfortunately, at the very last turn, I may have hit a rock (or something), that made my blower sound like a large rock was banging inside it.

Upon closer inspection, one of the factory-bent tab was straightened out, resulting in hitting augers every other turn.

I tried banging it with my hammer with utter futility; I even tried heating the tab with my torch to soften it up but it just burned off the surface paint.

My guess is I have to undo the auger gear box and remove the darn thing to get a better leverage while hammering it back into shape?

Problem is I am not a "car guy" and I really don't want to blindly disassemble stuff.

Is there an online service guide that I can use it as a reference? What about any o-ring seals and oil?

With a foot of snow expected tomorrow, I really want to see if I can get this up and running again.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Impeller removal generally involves separating the blower from the drive system, removing the impeller pulley and then removing the bearings on the outside of the augers. Then you should be able to slide the whole front gearbox assembly out.


----------



## kevin99 (Dec 13, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Impeller removal generally involves separating the blower from the drive system, removing the impeller pulley and then removing the bearings on the outside of the augers. Then you should be able to slide the whole front gearbox assembly out.


Thanks for your comment.

Based on what you said, am I on the right track with these steps?

0. Safety - remove spark plug and shear pins

1. Remove the shroud rod (connected to the shroud housing and gearbox)

2. Remove 2 side screws from each side (connected to shroud housing to auger bearings)

3. Remove the set screw that sits just in front of the impeller

4. Partially pull out the impeller to gain access to a set screw that sits behind it; loosen it

5. Pull out the auger/gearbox assembly/shaft

6. Remove impeller


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I wouldn't remove the shear pins unless you have to. The left and right augers are different and they also have to be flipped the correct way, so the less chances you have to mix those up the better.

I have never worked on a Deere nor have I ever worked on one that has little stub shafts connecting the augers. The few blowers I have worked on had a solid auger shaft going from one side of the bucket,through the front gearcase and then all the way to the other side of the bucket.

Steps 1 and 2 seem to be confusing to me. Are they the 1 and 2 in red on your drawing? You shouldn't have to remove the impeller from the shaft. Once the assembly is out of the bucket you should have plenty of room.

You have the correct basic concepts though.

(Never worked on your machine so being generic here)

Remove the spark plug wire.

Remove any linkage or cables that control the chute rotation or deflection.

Remove the belt cover.

Remove the auger belt. Generally just a push forward while pulling the starter cord and it will roll right off the pulley. Some blowers might use twin belts. Most will have some kind of metal cage to keep it on the pulley with the auger is disengaged that you might have to loosen.

Might have to remove bottom transmission cover before next step, might not.

Remove the bolts holding the front scoop to the tractor drive section. This is the reason for removing the chute linkage. It might be possible to remove the top bolts and only loosen the bottom 2 and use those bolts as a pivot hinge and fold the handles down. Be careful not to let the back slam down.

I see your diagram shows a center support for the auger gear box. That will need removed. The 2 set screws marked 0090 will need loosened. That should allow that pulley to be removed from the shaft. Not sure how the outer edges of the augers are connected to the bucket, but those will need unbolted.

That should be it. Just grab the front assembly and pull it out of the front scoop.


----------



## kevin99 (Dec 13, 2013)

awesome. thanks for the reply.

with the storm already dumping snow, i ran out of time.

instead of mucking around in my unheated garage, i took a poor-man's option of buying a pseudo acetylene torch kit (map + oxygen) from home depot for 50 bucks, heated the tab and bent it back.

impeller is slightly out of balance but it is functional at this point.

come spring, i will either replace the impeller, or at minimum take it off and shape it properly. oh, and i will need to paint as my torch kit left some ugly black spots.


----------

